
Ask HN: Best VPN for personal use / privacy? - simonebrunozzi
I am looking for a great VPN service (cost is not really an issue), to increase my privacy and security, and occasionally to access content from other countries. Any good suggestions?<p>In particular, I am worried about some of the VPN services that offer &quot;shady&quot; software to use with their VPN.
======
thetest3r
I personally use PIA, now the service is slower (than other services), but
they've clearly proven themselves :)

[https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-providers-no-logging-claims-
tes...](https://torrentfreak.com/vpn-providers-no-logging-claims-tested-in-
fbi-case-160312/)

------
ruairidhwm
I find Private Internet Access to be pretty good.
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

------
aithoughts
I would go with something outside the US. Like Mullvad (cheap + same-day email
support) or / AirVPN (better UI, slightly more expensive). If you go on
reddit.com/r/VPN you'll find detailed info on which ones have which features
(jurisdiction, logging policy, etc.)

------
elyrly
[https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)

------
armaye
Ultrasurf i use on daily basis.

